
Giant Claw enters the Dark Web – Internet culture and layers of reality (2014) - mattbierner
http://www.factmag.com/2014/10/14/giant-claw-enters-the-dark-web-a-conversation-about-internet-age-culture-layers-of-reality-and-the-future-shock-of-consciousness-shifts/
======
mattbierner
Orange Milk has been publishing some of the most interesting music of the past
few years. Oneohtrix Point Never is much more well known and uses some similar
sampling and sound techniques, but Giant Claw and others under Orange Milk
Records bring a unique internet aesthetic that is truly relevant

